# what is best root tabs



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what brand name is best for plants like jungle vals and your exp ?
and where to get good root tabs for plants


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Most LFS's will have at least 2 or 3 brands of root fert tabs - they're usually less expensive at PetSmart.
I've used several brands - Flourish seems best, but my experience with API has been good as well.
They're usually good for at least 4 months - up to 6 months or so.
Plant them near your plant clusters, at least 1" down into the substrate, to prevent them from popping back up & messing up your tank a little, or from being brought up to the surface by your vacuuming. One to two tabs for every 10 gals of water, for a 'medium' planted tank (low to med tech). (Example: 6-8 tabs in a 55 gal tank).
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Contact Mykiss he has them, they work well and there dirt cheap.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I love my jobe's spikes. 2 other cheap solutions are:
osmocote
mud icicles


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> I love my jobe's spikes. 2 other cheap solutions are:
> osmocote
> mud icicles


ive been trying jobes with the vals dont seem to work


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Vals are not heavy root feeders, Johnny. Are you still using Flourish Excel/Metricide? If so... this will kill them. You may also have the vals planted/buried below the crowm of the plant (this can also cause them to rot).

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Vals are not heavy root feeders, Johnny. Are you still using Flourish Excel/Metricide? If so... this will kill them. You may also have the vals planted/buried below the crowm of the plant (this can also cause them to rot).
> 
> JMHO.
> 
> Stuart


they need something and if they do feed it would be from the roots would it not. im try to grow them with no nothing in the tank just fish and light


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some plants feed from the roots and some plants feed from the water column, as CRS stated if your using excel/metricide it will kill the vals. Certain plants root tabs really don't do much for them at all.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

not using excel/metricide . just jobe ferts. i bought some root tabs that worked very well from pet habitat . but they dont get them any more. so i might use API our flourish root tabs


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Jobes spikes do not provide micro nutrients they are macro only, so perhaps that is the issue. many store bought tabs are combine micro's with some of the macro's, but they tend to be low on nitrate.

So if you have no source of micro's, i recommend adding equillibrium to buffer your water during every change, it provides a decent amount of micro's + iron to aid in plant growth.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> Jobes spikes do not provide micro nutrients they are macro only, so perhaps that is the issue. many store bought tabs are combine micro's with some of the macro's, but they tend to be low on nitrate.
> 
> So if you have no source of micro's, i recommend adding equillibrium to buffer your water during every change, it provides a decent amount of micro's + iron to aid in plant growth.


cool man thanks i might try that next . i just bought flourish tabs i hope this works


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

For my sword plants, i use jobe's spikes for the macro and jungle lab's w/iron for micro.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i have my lighting 3hrs on 2hrs of and 3 hrs on hope that will be ok


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your lighting sceduale might be part of the problem too. Best to just leave them on for the straight 6 hours instead up breaking it up like that


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i just started as i had them on for 8 hrs and there was too much brown algae . would 6hrs of light be enough at 350W of light for a 180g. ill try the straight threw. i just started that on Monday.


----------

